# I squished my rat! Will he be okay?



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I feel absolutely awful! I was free-ranging my boys on my bed and streaming a show. It's how I usually free-range, the boys love the chance to do their thing, explore the tunnels I make in the quilt for them, play in the alligator, etc. My bed is within climbing distance to my dresser with the lamp on it. It is easy to keep the boys off, I block it off or pull them back. They haven't figured out they can get there yet. It is a concern because the dresser had a lamp on it and the lamp is short and the light bulb is hot. Well, my boys were running around, Lightning was on a pillow and I heard Dumbo investigating the lamp. I sat up (was laying down) and easily tucked him in a sheet tunnel then laid back down. 

The pile I had been laying on had a large lump pressing the small of my back. I got up quickly and discovered that I had laid on Lightning! I was horrified! Lighting, after a moment, scampered deep into the tunnels of my quilt and I had a **** of a time trying to fish him out.

I looked him over. His eyes look fine, not bulging. There was no blood. I didn't notice any limping. His teeth look fine. I did the rat-phone and it sounded normal, but I don't know what to look for there. He is eating treats and playing with his ball. Other then being extra skiddish he doesn't seem worse for wear. But still, I laid on him!

Am I missing something? Is there something else I should look for? He didn't even squeak, so is it possible he wasn't hurt? I don't know what to do or what to look for. I feel like a terrible, terrible rat mommy.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

They say that rats can squeeze their entire bodies through any hole big enough to fit their skulls through. They can flatten themselves down to, ... I guess 3/4 inch or whatever distance it is from the bottom of their jaws to the top of their head. If you flattened him down that much, he'll be fine.

Rats poop when they're scared too. If there was no poop on the bed where the rat was when you squished him, then you didn't even squish him enough to scare the crap out of him. (no pun intended, I meant that literally)

From the way you describe his post-crushing behavior, I'd guess he's probably fine. But I'd take a close look at his mouth and nose and watch for blood.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't be so hard on yourself, it was an honest mistake. I don't know too much about rats, so all I can say is that I hope that Lightning will be alright.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm 99% sure he'll be fine.

I have a tiny weeny little girl who ran under me as I was sitting down the other day- like rubber duck said she stretched herself out so she was all flat so she didn't even notice when I sat on her!
Don't feel bad- that sort of thing happens all the time and usually they come out ok


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

He probably would have squeaked in alarm is you were starting to hurt him. I think he will be ok.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I did the same thing as Maltey, I dropped my laptop plug in on the floor so I leaned down to get it when I sat back down I had a rat under my bum! and I weigh a lot I instantly jumped up but she acted like nothing happened.


----------



## Scythix16 (Apr 30, 2012)

Im absolutely positive your baby will be fine i squished my girl in the cage door and i felt absolutely horrible i almost cried! but she was fine she limped for 2 days then i came home on the 3rd day she was climbing around the small cage i put her in for isolation... i put her back with my other girls and she has been fine ever since.... im pretty sure she was milking it to make me feel bad xD so dont feel to bad about it believe it or not they are pretty tough little creatures


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Scythix16 said:


> believe it or not they are pretty tough little creatures


I agree with that. My problem is that I'm overprotective and think my two girls are fragile, but they're always looking for trouble and trying to show me that they can do whatever they want. Rats are probably designed for survival.

Good to hear that Lightning will most probably be fine


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the support. Earlier today I noticed just a little discharge by one of his eyes but I think he might have got it from playing because he could open it all the way just fine.

I was so worried about things like bone fractures and internal bleeding, thinking in terms of people. I forgot my boys were rats and made to survive just about anything.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Lightning will be just fine. I agree rats are very tough creatures and if he didn't even squeak or poop he will be ok. I did that once too only my rat just nipped at my behind and I realized I sat on her tail! Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Only a very old rat might be phased by that.

On the hot light-bulb, they're quick learners, one of my girls sniffed the flame of a lit candle once, never again!


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

When I am cleaning out the boys' cage I let them free-range, they like to crawl behind the cage, it's only about an inch and a half away from the wall and it's pretty impressive to be able to watch them pancake themselves as they crawl up and down the back of the cage.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

1a1a: Goodness! Did she burn her whiskers?

Moongate: Maybe in a couple of months I will let my boys do that. Second hand rats, they are fully mature but I have only had them a few months.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure he's fine.. And don't worry, it happens to all of us.
About 10 hrs after getting my very first kitten (Who was aprox. 6 wks old)
I lost him. After frantically searching for him for over an hour I gave up and laid down
on my bed. Turns out, he was under the blanket hiding the whole time.
And I squashed him. For at least a minute. :-( It happens Lmao


----------

